# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  CH Moralets: ampliación.

## maltcof

Muy buenas, compañeros;
curioseando por la red, y tras leer la notícia *(1)* en un rotativo local de la zona de la província de Lleida (hace unos meses), he encontrado información relativa a las obras propuestas por Endesa Generación para ampliar la CH Moralets (Término Municipal de _Montanuy_, Huesca). Así pues, se triplicará su capacidad*(2)* .




> La compañía eléctrica Endesa está impulsando una ampliación del salto de Moralets que supondrá la ubicación en Montanuy, en pleno Pirineo, de la quinta central hidroeléctrica de España por potencia instalada. Endesa ha solicitado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, que tiene el proyecto en información pública, una modificación de la concesión de que dispone desde 1979 para aumentar de treinta metros cúbicos por segundo a noventa el caudal y elevar el bombeo de 26,4 a 79,2. Paralelamente, quiere añadir dos grupos reversibles --capaces de turbinar y bombear el agua-- de 200 megavatios cada uno al equipo de producción de 204 y al de 227,7 de elevación de los que ahora dispone.
> Con esa potencia instalada, 604 megavatios, solo las centrales de Aldeadávila (Duero, 1.139), Oriol (Tajo, 934), Cortes (Júcar, 908) y Villarino (Tormes, 810) superarían en potencia a Moralets, que ahora ocupa el decimooctavo puesto en la clasificación estatal. El complejo del Pirineo duplicaría prácticamente en potencia al embalse de Mequinenza, que dispone de 314 megavatios, y superaría en cerca de un 25% a los sistemas hidroeléctricos del Cinca y el Gállego en su conjunto.
> El proyecto de Endesa, que incluye un estudio de impacto ambiental, prevé que la mayor parte de las obras de ampliación se efectúen bajo tierra y en áreas alejadas de núcleos urbanos. El sistema de explotación del salto no supondría un aumento de la captación de agua, ni una variación de los niveles y las condiciones del agua en los embalses afectados, ya que se trata de uno de los pocos complejos reversibles de la cuenca del Ebro: bombea de noche el agua que embalsa de día para turbinarla de nuevo en las horas punta, cuando el sistema de distribución de electricidad requiera la inyección de más energía. Es, antes de la reforma, una de las centrales con mayor producción de la cuenca.
> El embalse de Baserca retiene las aguas del Noguera Ribagorzana a su llegada a Montanuy, a apenas ocho kilómetros de su nacimiento. Este pantano puede también regular los caudales del río Llauset llegados del embalse del mismo nombre, así como las aportaciones de algunos barrancos. Moralets, por su parte, está equipado para subir esos recursos y reaprovecharlos a una altura de casi 1200 metros. Cuando Baserca los deja seguir río abajo, los turbina en el inicio de una serie de cuatro centrales que completan Senet, Bono y Vilaller, esta última ya en territorio de la provincia de Lérida.
> Esos mismos recursos serán posteriormente turbinados de nuevo en los tres grandes embalses del Noguera Ribagorzana: Escales, Canelles y Santa Ana, todos ellos a caballo entre Aragón y Cataluña.*(3)*


Las obras a realizar son, en síntesis:
- Adaptación de la toma en el embalse de Llauset.
- Acodicionamiento de la galería de presión.
- Ampliación de la chimenea de equilibrio, en pozo y galería subterráneos.
- Tubería forzada, en galería, para los nuevos grupos de generaciónbombeo.
- Ampliación de la nave principal de la central, subterránea, adaptando las cámaras de válvulas, nave de transformadores, edificio de mando y demás elementos.
- Instalación de dos grupos reversibles turbinaciónbombeo, de 200 MW de potencia cada uno, tanto en generación como en bombeo.
- Nuevos equipos de transformación, a instalar en el actual parque exterior.
*(4)*
Frontal del edificio principal de la Central. Cortesía de, si no me equivoco, nuestro compañero de foro *xafbcn*, que he encontrado por la red.


A pesar de la envergadura del complejo, que comprende el embalse de Llauset y el de Baserca, comentado ya en sus respectivos apartados de *embalses.net*, parace ser que desde mediados de 2007 se andaba tras el proyecto de ampliación y es ahora, en 2012, cuando se inician las labores de ampliación propiamente dichas. Me fascina lo poco que voy descubriendo de este 'triple' complejo y, sin aventurarme demasiado, diría que conforma, por parte de Endesa, uno de sus proyectos-inversiones más importantes en la actualidad.
Adjunto el anuncio público informativo del Gobierno de Aragón Boletín Huesca.pdf.

A su vez, adjunto un par de links de archivos en PDF en los que se puede comprender mejor la distribución del conjunto de los embalses y sus respectivas conexiones y sistemas de explotación hidroeléctrica; el primero data de 1985 (Revista de Obras Públicas) http://tinyurl.com/ct8op6p y el segundo pertenece a Enher http://tinyurl.com/ccax55l.

A modo de conclusión, cabe destacar aspectos _negativos_ del proyecto como los que comprenden el _impacto ambiental_. Adjunto seguidamente sendos archivos PDF. El primero, de Secretaría de Estado de Cambio Climático, con fecha 2008 Estudio Impacto Ambiental.pdf y el segundo informando de la negativa del Gobierno de Aragón a someter a estudio de impacto ambiental el mismo proyecto de ampliación de la central Gobierno de Aragón.pdf.

Ahora, a esperar a ver qué tal se desarrollan las labores de ampliación.


Espero no haber sido muy espeso; el tema me pareció interesante y quería compartirlo con todos vosotros.



Un saludo.



Fuentes:
1)http://tinyurl.com/bvtwsff
2)http://tinyurl.com/cygv9tv
3)http://tinyurl.com/bo2c853
4)http://tinyurl.com/cxofjut

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Hola compañero.

En el siguiente escrito que has referenciado, lo señalado en rojo esta equivocado; son casi 1200 metros de desnivel que hay entre el embalse de Llauset y el inferior de Baserca.
Hay tres grupos en la actual central de 75 megavatios cada uno, y las valvulas de cierre para la entrada de agua a las turbinas son espectaculares; ya que tienen que aguantar una presion nominal de mas de 100 kg/cm2. Evidentemente, por seguridad tienen que estar calculadas para mucha mas presion; por lo que es facil imaginar el tamaño de los tornillos de apriete  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Cool: .

_El embalse de Baserca retiene las aguas del Noguera Ribagorzana a su llegada a Montanuy, a apenas ocho kilómetros de su nacimiento. Este pantano puede también regular los caudales del río Llauset llegados del embalse del mismo nombre, así como las aportaciones de algunos barrancos. Moralets, por su parte, está equipado para subir esos recursos y reaprovecharlos a una altura de casi 120 metros. Cuando Baserca los deja seguir río abajo, los turbina en el inicio de una serie de cuatro centrales que completan Senet, Bono y Vilaller, esta última ya en territorio de la provincia de Lérida.
 Esos mismos recursos serán posteriormente turbinados de nuevo en los tres grandes embalses del Noguera Ribagorzana: Escales, Canelles y Santa Ana, todos ellos a caballo entre Aragón y Cataluña.(3)_


Saludos cordiales.

----------


## maltcof

¡Gracias, *Pau*!
En el copia-pega de la noticia, no había dudado de esa cifra, dado que hace poco que conozco la existencia de tal complejo. Tras la modificación, todavía quedo más sorprendido.
Como bien comentas, imagino que componentes y estructuras que se esconden por ahí dentro deben de ser descomunales...menudo _jiñe_.
Siento haber referenciado tan sólo noticias de páginas web, con (por lo que he visto) algunos errores.

Gracias, de nuevo, y un saludo :Smile: .

PD: a ver si alguien se anima a regalarnos algunas capturas de su interior... :Cool:

----------


## Pau Gilabert

En este enlace de la empresa orfisa sale un pdf con datos y alguna foto. El desnivel maximo aprovechable esta sobre los 800 metros, por lo que la presion en la cota inferior se movera sobre los 80 bares; mas o menos como la manguera de riego del jardin  :Smile:   :Cool: .

http://www.orfisaikc.com/ficheros/sa...ts-baserca.pdf

En este otro enlace salen unas fotos del interior
Fuente: blog Emilio Rey

http://blogs.20minutos.es/emilio-rey...-las-personas/

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## maltcof

> En este enlace de la empresa orfisa sale un pdf con datos y alguna foto. El desnivel maximo aprovechable esta sobre los 800 metros, por lo que la presion en la cota inferior se movera sobre los 80 bares; mas o menos como la manguera de riego del jardin  .
> http://www.orfisaikc.com/ficheros/sa...ts-baserca.pdf
> En este otro enlace salen unas fotos del interior
> Fuente: blog Emilio Rey
> http://blogs.20minutos.es/emilio-rey...-las-personas/
> Saludos cordiales.


El de Orfisa lo había colgado ya en el primer post, y sale bien detallado todo el tri-complejo: interesante. Gracias de nuevo, *Pau*.
¿80 bares? Bueno, ¡Nos da para un _espresso_  :Big Grin: !
Qué envidia jo**r, ... ese microbús ya podría ser de *Embalses.net* e ir con toda la tropa que nos acompaña, ... :EEK!: 

¡Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿80 bares? Bueno, ¡Nos da para un _espresso_ !


Jaja. Para lavar el coche también nos da  :Big Grin: 




> Qué envidia jo**r, ... ese microbús ya podría ser de *Embalses.net* e ir con toda la tropa que nos acompaña, ...


Ya te digo, jeje.

----------

